# What is a good can opener brand/model?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I'll admit it I despise the can openers I've know on my life. They don't work well or they break. But mine have always been from the grocery store, and I've never seen them in a hunting or sports store. 

So anyone know a good brand of can opener or should I stick to pop cans?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

to be honest I love the Victorinox Swiss Army knife can openers. ONce you have practiced a little with them they are fast and efficient and they are easier to clean than any of the ones with a little cutter wheel. But other than that I really like my Fiance
's Pampered chef opener and it seems really durable. it is a bit different in that it cuts around the outside of the rim leaving a lid you can actualy kinda stick back on the cans, we rarely do that but I like that feature and option.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We've used "Swing-away" for many years.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> to be honest I love the Victorinox Swiss Army knife can openers. ONce you have practiced a little with them they are fast and efficient and they are easier to clean than any of the ones with a little cutter wheel. But other than that I really like my Fiance
> 's Pampered chef opener and it seems really durable. it is a bit different in that it cuts around the outside of the rim leaving a lid you can actualy kinda stick back on the cans, we rarely do that but I like that feature and option.


+1 on the Pampered Chef can openers... I had had DW get a second one just in case... I also keep a few cheap ones around.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

+2 on the Pampered Chef can openers... We have 3-4 and love them, especially with kids (they do not make lids into razor blades).


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Prepared Chef is probably good like most of their products, but for a lesser price and easy accessibility, we get OXO brand at Target for about $12..we like them


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll have to check out those other brands.....I've had my pampered chef for 15 years! I may need to buy a few more.....


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

We've went through the same issues with can openers. Not willing to spend much on one (even as its a necessity), we finally found one that never fails. It's a bit laborful when doing more than a couple of cans, but it works. It's the long P38 style with the spoon handle. I use these in our camp kitchen, and when ours again broke, I stole it from the camp box. We've been using it for more than 5 years now. The very same one. With a bit of practice, my 10 year old even uses it. And it's stored confidently too. With a drilled hole for a small keying, it hangs on a hook inside the spice cabinet door. Suzy to clean, easy to store, and doesn't require batteries or electric. Just good ol elbow grease.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I cornered the market on p-38 army can openers.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

+ 3 on the Pampered Chef. In a SHTF situation where cleanliness is extra important, the PC cutting disk cuts on the side of the crimp so that the disc never comes in contact with the food inside. Old rotten food clunking on the cutter is never an issue. But, maybe some other brands cut that way too? :dunno:


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

OXO here, never had any problems with it
Have a small one in my pack, light weight but its PITA to use
Also have one of those that rolls off the sides, a little tricky to get started but it works well


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

Another one for the pampered chef. Best one I've ever had. I currently use a p-38 because I lost the can opener in the divorce. And no, I ain't bull spittin ya either.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Trip286 said:


> Another one for the pampered chef. Best one I've ever had. I currently use a p-38 because I lost the can opener in the divorce. And no, I ain't bull spittin ya either.


That MUST be a good can opener!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

The Swing Away went into space with the astronauts. I found a piece of a handle sticking up in an oil well location and thought maybe it was some pliers. Hard clay gravel. Had to get it out of the ground with a hammer and large punch. Still didn't know what it was. Kept cleaning and picking clay out of it, and it was a swing away can opener. That was twenty years ago. The location had already been shut down for years. Still using that can opener.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Well since this is a prepper / Survival forum I would assume tawl ain't looking at the usual household can opener.

I believe there are three things a good field marine grunt would never be without beside weapon and ammo and that would be his Spoon, Towel and P-38 issue C ration can opener. Of course now days there is no caned C rations BUT! I still have my p-38 issued to me in 1959 and I do still use it. I've carried it on my key ring since the day it came off my dog tag chain.

Remember scouts...Never leave home without your spoon, towel and p-38 .

For the unknowing...the towel goes around your neck and the ends tuck inside your shirt.. keeps things like ants and other crap out..*


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Magus and hozaybuck nailed it with the p38. Small and fit anywhere. Must have 30 of em tucked awy in different spots. Fit anywhere and work like a charm. Cheap and great barter item too.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've never seen a p38 but I think that I know what you guys are talking about....

But won't do you any good unless you have food in cans, just saying or does the p38 have other uses like gouging eyes out or something ?


----------



## Trip286 (Oct 18, 2012)

A Marine can kill anything with a p-38.
Or a spoon.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

DJgang said:


> I've never seen a p38 but I think that I know what you guys are talking about....
> 
> But won't do you any good unless you have food in cans, just saying or does the p38 have other uses like gouging eyes out or something ?


I have used a P-38 and that would be only for last resort emergencies. Did anyone realize that regular can openers could be excellent barter tools?


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

I carry a P38 on my keychain, and my Leatherman has a redundant can-opener.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Cans can be opened with most any firearm.


----------

